# Augmentation en janvier



## Missunivers (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour à tous et belle et heureuse année. Je souhaite augmenter mon tarif horaire, je suis au-dessus du smic 3 euros net donc je sais les parents ne sont pas obligés d accepter. Mais certains seront d accord mais je suis perdue pour le calcul, j ai peur de me trompé ? Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## assmatzam (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour

Une augmentation de salaire est soumise à accord de l'employeur

Vous devez lui présenter un avenant avec votre nouveau taux horaire brut souhaité 
Attention c'est bien en brut que vous devez faire figurer ce montant et non en net

Vous êtes actuellement à 3,8403 € brut soit 3,00€ net

Si par exemple vous voulez augmenter à 3,30€ net ce sera 4,2243€ brut qu'il faut inscrire

Et mettre le nouveau calcul de la mensualisation en brut


----------



## Griselda (3 Janvier 2023)

Perso' je mets toujours le taux horaire en Brut mais aussi en Net car c'est ce montant là qui interesse les PE puisque ce ne sont pas eux qui paient nos cotisations.

Pour moi un Avenant écrit est le résultat d'une négociation, pas le point de démarrage de la négo.
Avant de donner un Avenant j'en discute ensemble à l'oral avec chaque PE concerné en mentionnant ce que je souhaiterais.

Tu peux dire que ça représente X% (ils pourront alors se figurer le pourcentage par rapport au taux d'inflation national et déterminer si c'est raisonnable ou non), bien sur selon le type de contrat, depuis combien de temps tu travailles pour eux et depuis combien de temps tu n'as pas été augmenté par eux jouera dans la balance, les arguments pour ou contre.
Si vous vous êtes mis d'accord sur le pourcentage, le nouveau taux Brut (et donc Net) alors avec ces PE là tu présentes un Avenant en double exemplaires qui mentionnera toutes les modifications accordées.
Et à partir de quelle date il prendra effet (1er du mois prochain, effet retroactif depuis le 1er janvier 23? Ceci aussi doit être précisé car sinon, par défaut, c'est la date de la signature de l'Avenant qui fais foi pour l'application). Perso je ne fais pas d'Avenant en cours d emois, toujours pour le 1er du mois suivant.

Bien sur ceux qui à l'oral non consenti aucune augmentation il est alors inutile de présenter un Avenant qu'on saura d'avance refusé.

Evidemment la négo ce fait contrat par contrat, PE par PE, heureusement il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir l'accord unanime de toutes tes Familles pour pouvoir augmenter ton taux horaire avec ceux qui sont d'accord.
Perso je n'engage même pas cette discutions avec un contrat qui a moins d'un an car je considère que lors de ma négociation de salaire de ce contrat j'ai déjà réfléchis au juste taux qui est sans doute déjà au dessus des contrats plus anciens. Un employeur serait en droit de trouver bien cavalier de réclamer une augmentation alors que nous avions déjà négocié il y a juste quelques semaines.


----------



## Missunivers (3 Janvier 2023)

Alors effectivement avant un avenant je vais en discuter avec les employeurs qui sont libre de refuser mais pour ça je dois savoir comment calculer une augmentation et c est la où je mi perd.,je sais pas le calcul à faire.


----------



## Marie06 (3 Janvier 2023)

_Bonjour c'est pas compliqué tu notes la nouvelle mensualisation avec ton nouveau taux horaire
nombre d heures x nouveau taux horaire x nombre de semaines de garde divisé par 12 mois. En brut puis tu convertis en net _


----------



## Lys (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour tout d'abord je vous souhaite à toutes une trés belle année 2023 plein de belle chose du travail et la santé surtout
Moi j'augmente mon tarif uniquement quand je change de contrat les parents sont au courants si pajemploi augmente moi aussi donc la sa augmenter l'entretien moi aussi 
Bonne journée


----------



## Pioupiou (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour 

Faire un calcul d'augmentation n'est pas compliquer. 
Si vous partez pour une augmentation de 3% par exemple il suffit de prendre votre taux horaire net  et de le multiplier par 1,03.
Exemple pour 3,50€ x 1,03 = 3,605 arrondi à 3,61€ net ce qui fait un taux de 3,61 / 0,7812 = 4,6211€ brut.
Pour 5% vous multipliez par 1,05 et ainsi de suite.


----------



## Missunivers (3 Janvier 2023)

Merci pour votre réponse pioupiou


----------

